# How to split photos from single jpg file contaning 3-5 photos (scanned)?



## electrosam (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi. I scanned all the photos (printed) I have in vacation. I used a flatbed scanner and kept 3-5 photos at a time on scanner.I used PhotoShop to scan them and saved as jpeg. Each jpeg is about 20MB in size and contains 3-5 photos in it. In many files photos are of different sizes too. There are total about 600 files containing total about 1500 photos. Now I want to split up each photo from combined jpeg file. Doing so manually in photoshop is too boring and slow as I'm not an advanced PS user. So is there any way so that I can split up the photos quickly without much efforts. Is there any software ? Please help me out !


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds like you have some work in front of you.

I would use the marquee tool to select the image.  Then control+C to copy...  control+N for new...  and control+V to paste.

Then give the new file a name when saving.

Do this 1500 times and you're done.

Whew!

-Pete


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd use the crop tool and have them all the same size, just crop n save as something else then reopen the original multipic. Your still going to have to do it over and over though, get cropping. H


----------



## MountainPaul (Mar 14, 2009)

Have a look at this (scantofile)
Useful? - PhotoshopTechniques Forums


----------

